# Video Stuff



## ghostred7 (Mar 5, 2011)

Felt like showing some of my vids today. My main video stuff is FX and color correction.

1. Slow motion test. 100% in-camera slow motion. Music by Al DiMeola
Slow Motion Tests on Vimeo

2. FX test. I used a still picture of a bulb that I had to turn into when the sabers "hit" each other. I did the post FX on this. Footage of "Ryan vs. Brandon 2" courtesy of Ryan Weiber & Nate Caawe.
Saber Clash Test on Vimeo


----------

